# BANGKOK | Langsuan Village | 11-42 fl | U/C



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

*BANGKOK | Langsuan Village| 42+35+35+21+21+21+20+20+11 fl |U/C*

*BANGKOK | **Langsuan Village| 42+35+35+21+21+21+20+20+11 fl |U/C


*

















http://www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater
Bangkok, Thailand by Benjamin Cohen, on Flickr









Panerai

Rooftop Construction View, Natural View, Bangkok by hathaway_m, on Flickr


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

Panerai









Bangkok Skylines


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## popular149 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------

